# Blair G10 "Vampire Slayer" Prototype



## Phil Elmore (Feb 19, 2003)

Every wonder if G10 is effective on vampires?  Take a look at this review of Eric Blair's G10 "Vampire Slayer" prototype.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 24, 2003)

It looks like it's made of plastic! What exactly _is_ G10?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 25, 2003)

G10 is a hard synthetic (yes, like plastic) that was, if I'm not mistaken, originally used for circuit boards.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 25, 2003)

That thing would make it through a metal detector no problem, wouldn't it?

Makes you think if that weapon is out there what else is that would make it into an airplane or somewhere else of high risk.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 25, 2003)

Do you have any recomendations for non-metal knives for self defnese use?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 26, 2003)

> Makes you think if that weapon is out there what else is that would make it into an airplane or somewhere else of high risk.



Actually, this is a one-of-kind prototype, so unless you're worried that I will go on a killing spree, there is no danger.  

It might disturb some readers to learn that the market is absolutely _flooded_ with plastic stabbing and cutting implements, actually.  

Cold Steel manufactures a plastic version of its tanto knife and also produces triangular stabbing implements called Delta Darts.  

Lansky, known for its knife sharpeners, makes a plastic knife called simply "The Knife" that is flat on one side for ease of concealment.  

Delta Press makes a double-edged stabbing plastic knife called the "Executive Letter Opener," and AG Russell makes a similar implement called the "CIA Letter Opener."  A new version of the CIA Letter Opener even incorporates a plastic pocket clip as is found on many folding knives.  

Meyerco is now making _locking, folding_ plastic knives that have spring-assist opening (The springs are, supposedly, of a substance that might not trip metal detectors -- I forget the exact name -- copper beryllium, or something like that).

Any of these could be carried past a metal detector.  A while ago there was some fellow who made a knife out of plexiglass but got caught during a pat-down in airport security.  And let's not forget wooden weapons, which could easily be used to stab someone to death.

I think the lesson we should take away from this is that if someone wishes to defeat metal detectors, they will -- and thereare many, many non-metal weapons available to everyone.  The only way to make yourself more safe is to take responsibility to learn to defend yourself (which is why, one presumes, we are martial artists) and make the decision to take _action_ when confronted with suspicious behavior.  The reports of passengers who restrained strangely acting individuals not long after 9/11 indicates, to me, an encouraging trend -- people now are starting to understand that only they can make themselves more "safe" by acting against aggression.

I do not, however, recommend nonmetallic weapons for self-defense.  Using such a tool would be a legal nightmare.  Metal is obviously much stronger, too.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2003)

I had no idea there were so many types of plastic knives available!


----------



## Despairbear (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes plasic is nothing new, I used to carry a pair of plasic knives with me every where. Among the more noteable places; courtrooms, commercial airplanes, schools, police stations, concerts, clubs, etc. Pretty much any where I went I had a pair of knives with me if you know where to place them, they can not be seen or detected in a frisk and of course there is no detector that would find them. 



Despair Bear


----------

